
Loving Common Lisp - AlexeyBrin
https://leanpub.com/lovinglisp/read
======
devposter
> My wife and I recently watched a two-night 7-hour PBS special “Joseph
> Campbell, and the Power of Myths.” Campbell, a college professor for almost
> 40 years, said that he always advised his students to “follow their bliss”
> and not to settle for jobs and avocations that are not what they truly want
> to do.

Follow your bliss -- Such a succint and delightful advice!

